# Good Installers in Chicago Area- Prefer NW



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Any installers in the Chicago area. I might be interested in getting someone to do some work. But be advised I am very picky and expect things to be done they way I ask, and not what is easiest for the shop. I am also expecting someone who is OK with installing the equipment I have, not buying equipment from the shop. I hate it when I agree that the shop will do something and when I come to pick up the vehicle it was done a "Better" way. Makes me insane and want to break something! I don't mind changes to a plan if they are agreed to by both parties BEFORE the work is done. 

For instance if I ask for mids in A-pillar pods I don't want to show up and see them in kick panels. 

I am in the far NW burbs but don't mind traveling if it is worth it. 

I know I am a demanding whiney little *****. I am really pretty easy to get along with, as long as I get my way. 

Regards,
Jim


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

You could try Ray's Electronics in Addison. Just off the I-355/290 interchange. 

Don't know if they'll do your equipment, but seem pretty stand up. Worth checking out. 

19W326 Lake St, Addison, IL 60101 - Google Maps

The owner and I talked for quite awhile, then talked to the head installer. Seemed pretty knowledgeable. I haven't given them any business, but at least I didn't leave there shaking my head in a WTF manner.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ray's seems to have good reviews and a pretty good following. I will check it out.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Your best bet is 12velectronics up in Lake in the Hills, IL. I know the installer there (Tom) and has seen and heard his work in person and it is top notch. PM him, he's on here. Here's his work:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/51708-500-hp-bmw-m3-goes-hybrid-audio.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bo-bmw-e46-m3-gets-hybrid-audio-makeover.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/60800-vactors-subaru-sti-build.html

He is a really great guy that does awesome work.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> He is a really great guy that does awesome work.


Aw shucks:blush:

Thanks Tony!

Jim I would be glad to help. See you soon.


----------



## slowww3kgt (Jul 28, 2009)

Theres also a gentleman at Abt Electronics by the name of Don Mcdade whose an amazing installer his been doing it for many years. Abt.com is the stores website.


----------



## petern23 (Oct 9, 2006)

MiniVanMan said:


> You could try Ray's Electronics in Addison. Just off the I-355/290 interchange.
> 
> Don't know if they'll do your equipment, but seem pretty stand up. Worth checking out.
> 
> The owner and I talked for quite awhile, then talked to the head installer. Seemed pretty knowledgeable. I haven't given them any business, but at least I didn't leave there shaking my head in a WTF manner.


I had a similar experience with the place. I think I'm actually going to take the plunge and pay his prices (he is very reasonable) instead of the cheaper-off-ebay route.


----------



## Toastytoy (Jun 9, 2005)

BUMP, i am wondering the exact same thing as the OP. I am looking for a reputable shop that does quality work and will do what i ask for. I contacted 12velectronics and they only do work on new equipment purchased there. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. I also emailed Rays in addison and have yet to hear a response (about 2 weeks).

Any tips would be greatly appreciated. 

-Mike


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

haven't had any personal experience with rays... but have heard some not so great things about the place. I've heard good prices, subpar work from a few people


----------



## david.zwalinski (Jun 7, 2012)

I always go with Ray's. They have a location now in Addison AND in Bloomingdale. Shaun and Mike over in Bloomingdale always hook it up and know what they are talking about. Cool guys too


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Tonyguy said:


> Your best bet is 12velectronics up in Lake in the Hills, IL. I know the installer there (Tom) and has seen and heard his work in person and it is top notch. PM him, he's on here. Here's his work:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/51708-500-hp-bmw-m3-goes-hybrid-audio.html
> 
> ...


Anyone else you recommend?

My friend contacted Tom and apparently he doesn't do installs anymore?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Didn't check if they were still open:

Excel Audio 
615 W Liberty St
Wauconda Illinois 60084
P: (847) 487-8900

Used to lurk around this place and saw some great installs.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Didn't check if they were still open:
> 
> Excel Audio
> 615 W Liberty St
> ...


# isn't in service, so I assume they aren't around anymore.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

edzyy said:


> Anyone else?


^___^


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

You're just going to have to take it to my shop or one of the other great shops represented on this forum even if you have to drive 24 hours straight! ~

(Don't do that.)


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Not for me lol

And I doubt they'd want to drive for more 2 hrs


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

....bump


----------



## Toastytoy (Jun 9, 2005)

Dont hold your breath, its been 2 years and im still waiting.

I'm currently looking at this place

Sound Decision Unlimited -


Brief review of SHOWTIME AUDIO

I also had Jerry at showtime do a few things on a car of mine, and while they are friendly and will work with you (custom stuff, use your equipment), there was a few little things that i wasnt happy with. For example, they ran my 8" mids by splicing into the tiny OEM 28 or whatever gauge wiring in the door, it might work, but if i would have known, i definitely would have told him to wire them himself with respectable speaker wire. Also one of the spade terminals got yanked out of my mid when i rolled the window up and down a few days later.

I called and they were more than happy to take the car back and fix whatever was wrong, but i didnt feel like even taking it in. Overall showtime certainly has the skills, are friendly and have good service, but i feel that they might rush sometimes and be a little careless.


The shop i want to take my car to is someone who i know in my gut is completely anal about every little thing and will treat my car as good or better than his own. Also a pedigree of doing quality SQ installs on modern cars with documented pictures of the whole install process. Also willing to use my equipment and is a pro tuner.

If anyone knows of a place like that within 200 miles of chicago i would make the trip and pay top dollar.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Top dollar is relative.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Come down to Atlanta. We have Buwalda's shop, mine, Audible Physics, and a few others that will get it done plus a few tuners down here outside of the shops.


----------



## Toastytoy (Jun 9, 2005)

sirbOOm said:


> Come down to Atlanta. We have Buwalda's shop, mine, Audible Physics, and a few others that will get it done plus a few tuners down here outside of the shops.


After i get some go fast stuff done a car audio road trip is in order. Its a shame that in such a big city we dont have anything though.








12v Electronics said:


> Top dollar is relative.


I call you a year or two ago and was shut down with the quickness.

you were like"NEIN!! H.A.T. ONLY" (in the soup nazi voice)


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Ditka says: "There's GOT to be a good audio place in Chicago SOMEWHERE."

Idea: contact JL Audio, Alpine, or some other small/medium company brand where if you call them you'll get a person that is not JUST in "Customer Service". Ask them who their best dealers are in the area. I know I've called Alpine (not while affiliated with Sound Sensations) and ended up on the phone eventually with a rep for some other state who asked around and told me a recommended place when I was in Minnesota.


----------

